# Ubuntu - PowerPc avec clé usb ?



## Grivius (27 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment acheter d'occasion un PowerBook G4. 
J'ai besoin actuellement d'une application uniquement sous Linux (Qui ne nécessite aucune sauvegarde de travail), et son utilisation ne devrait pas dépasser 5-10 minutes.
Je sais que l'on peut télécharger une version (qui n'est plus officielle) d'ubuntu PowerPc. J'aurais une petite idée de comment faire fonctionner le machin, mais je ne sais pas si ca peut fonctionner en pratique, merci de me dire si oui, et dans ce cas, comment si vous le savez... xD

Télécharger une version Linux (Unbuntu ?) PowerPc

La mettre sur une clé USB (pas installer), et essayer de booter (en mode d'essai) dessus avec mon PowerBook.
Installer mon programme (Est-ce possible sans installer l'OS ?)
Pour pouvoir en faire utilisation quand j'en ai besoin.
L'installer sur une clé USB (Possible ? Si oui, comment ?) 
Installer mon programme.
L'utiliser quand j'en ai besoin en rentrant la clé, mais dans ce cas, pas besoin de booter dessus ?
La même chose que précédemment mais avec un dvd ?

Merci de me dire ce que vous pensez possible.
Grivius.


----------



## gagarts (27 Décembre 2008)

Salut !

Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'existe pas de moyen de booter sur un périph USB sur les PPC...
Tu peux cependant te tourner vers les LiveCD (sous réserve qu'ils ne plantent pas...).
Cependant, tu devras toujours ré-installer ton logiciel... Je crois qu'il est possible de monter une clé USB comme /home ... mais je ne sais pas coment faire...
Si d'autres ont LA réponse, allez-y !


----------



## Grivius (27 Décembre 2008)

PEux tu m'expliquer plus en profondeur ce que tu veux dire par : "monter une clé USB comme /home" ?

JE suis toujours ouvert à d'autres propositions.


----------



## gagarts (30 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Je parle là d'infos que j'ai vues sur le net au sujet des i386, pas des PPC, donc, je ne sais pas si ça sera opérationnel ! (info trouvée lors d'une recherche pour installer Ubuntu sur un EEE-PC !  )


----------

